# Where should I ride in or around Cupertino



## cshahan (May 26, 2005)

I recently got a job in Cupertino, CA and am looking for some great 1 to 2 hour routes. Looking for any suggestions. Love to climb.


----------



## patrickkonsor (May 29, 2011)

There's several climbs you can get to starting on Stevens Canyon road. My favorite climb is Montebello, which is about 5 miles and 2000 ft. Or you can stay on Stevens Canyon, go up Redwood Gulch (which is short but quite steep) to Congress Springs, which gets you pretty much anywhere. Or you can go from Stevens Canyon to Mt Eden (which is a fairly small and very popular climb) to Pierce, and you can either take Pierce to Congress Springs, or north back to the city or into some steep residential roads (such as Comers Dr).

Tons of people, including several groups, ride in this area, especially on weekends. I ride around there 2 or 3 times per week, but personally I prefer to ride the Diablos (Calaveras, Sierra, Mt. Hamilton) because there's less traffic.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

This is a good resource:

Cycling Routes Near Stanford - nothing too official

Pick up a Krebs Cycle map at any bike store to see where the routes are.

South San Francisco Bay and Monterey Bay Areas Bicycle Touring Map (Santa Cruz, San Francisco, Palo Alto, San Jose, Big Sur, California Coast)


----------

